

The real meaning of "hack" - FSecurePal
http://blogs.reuters.com/mediafile/2011/07/26/the-real-meaning-of-hack/

======
Ronkdar
My definition of hack is something like "Use/modification of a thing to
achieve a solution that was not intended by the creator." As such you can hack
software, Kinects, Roombas, and IKEA furniture.

------
asreal
Glad that was cleared up. All this time, I thought a 'hacker' was a navel
gazing, media junky who happens to know a bit of ruby on rails and javascript!

